# 42t track chainring 144BCD



## Dave5N (27 Apr 2008)

and a 15t sprocket required.

WHat's in your shed? 

Thanks


----------



## mickle (27 Apr 2008)

I might have what you need under my bench, I'll be back in the workshop tomorrow, PM me to remind I.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2008)

I've got a 16t sprocket if that's any good to you.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Apr 2008)

Thanks Mickle, will do.

Thanks RT, Ideally I want a 15 if I can get a 42t ring - 16 would be a little undergeared.


----------

